# Golf cart refurbish



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Howdy all, 

I'm going to post some pictures of a golf cart I'm refurbishing so I can show the guys at work. Feel free to chime in with ideas and suggestions.

Stats:

Yamaha G8 (1990-94)
Invested to date $400.00 on Craigslist 
Condition, runs - kinda.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

View from other side


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

the front


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

And lastly, the back.

My goal is to have something that will be functional for the deer lease and could be a neighborhood cruiser. 

Everything I priced was $$$$ so I'm going to try a DYI


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

The ignition was toast, the other owner bypassed it with a fuse....not sure why it was hooked up behind the right front tire.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

So I popped out the old ignition, went to an auto parts store and bought a toggle switch for $9.00 and mounted it where the ignition was. The cart runs now. Total investment so far $409.00.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Battery compartment, after this photo I Pulled the batteries out to have them tested.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

The battery trays were in decent shape. I pulled the rear seat assembly, and the roof off. 

I'm not going back with this roof assembly as it was bot correct for this cart and was "Jerry-rigged" to make it fit. If anyone wants to buy, swap, or trade I will be posting it I the future.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I have the same cart my roof is not stock either my frames made outta muffler pipe. I wanna change my roof too let me know what ya come up with I will post pics of mine tomorrow


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Will do dbarham,

Batteries were tested at Eagle Battery in Alvin and they all checked out good! There is an expense i didn't want to have to the project! Got the rear cover off the cart, only had one screw to cut (seized)


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

View from back.

The under carriage looks to be in pretty good condition.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

put some spinners on that hoo


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> put some spinners on that hoo


That would be sweet! :cheers:


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice project! We redid one last yr for the ranch, and did away w/ the top...no regrets, and it's quieter. Are you gonna put on a lift kit?


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Goags said:


> Nice project! We redid one last yr for the ranch, and did away w/ the top...no regrets, and it's quieter. Are you gonna put on a lift kit?


Goags, I'm struggling with those prices, if found a 6" lift for around $220, and that seems "reasonable", but the wheels and tires are $$$$$. Not sure which way I'm going to go yet. 12" tires and wheels look like they are going to run me around $800. I've only got $400 in the cart....


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Updates


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

While I've got the body off I've decided to paint it. Most of the time it will be used here in the subdivision, but it will have trips to the lease. For a tough coating, I'm going with a spray in bed liner. I've got to pull off all of the black molding first.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

we just finished upgrading that exact golf cart but gas powered last night
im sure we will put a post up of all the stuff we did soon


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If anyone comes across one for cheap I'd like to pick up a decent rebuildable one.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4613896#post4613896

link to our rebuild


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Hooked said:


> If anyone comes across one for cheap I'd like to pick up a decent rebuildable one.


Hooked, I just religiously searched Craigslist everyday.

Choose Houston 
Type Golf cart in the search
Put a range from $200 to what ever you want to spend (a number up front clears out all of the pull carts)
Choose "private party" 
And search

Took me about a month to find mine. Stick with Yamaha, Club Car, or EZGo, anything else is too difficult and too much $$$ to find/buy parts for.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

MarshJr. said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4613896#post4613896
> 
> link to our rebuild


Nice!


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Update


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Covered up the solenoid, and controller for under carriage pressure wash & painting (flat black)


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info Who..... I'll give it a shot.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck w/ your $$$ pit. I started one I got for free, sold that bad boy once I felt how much upgrading everything was. It was fun for a lil though. We took it down to the frame.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Complete rear end rebuild








A piece from the beginning.....


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*R&R*

There are a few simple and cheap fixes to lift the back up.
For the rear leaf springs just get the springs off a trailer or go to American fence and buy one (1) leaf spring setup for about $25-30. Cut off the ends on the longest main spring to the length of the second spring length and install under your existing springs. That will give you about 2" in the back. You will probably have to build an extension perch for the stock shocks. The stock springs on the cart are probably 3/16" thick as the trailer springs are 1/4" thick (additional 500 lbs per spring)


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Back end spring revies*

OOPS Looked at more of your pics & I just noticed that you only have shocks on the back. You can build extension perchs and get the height that you need as well as putting overload springs over the shocks


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Rattle can flat black on the frame


----------

